# whats good



## bobgdolly (Sep 24, 2007)

I'm new to n. fla. what fish are eatable which are best / worst ?


----------



## emanuel (Apr 2, 2002)

All depends on your taste. I would try also posting this in the Florida section. Welcome aboard.
BTW: my favorite fish that you can catch from shore, eating wise, are: Trout, flounder, pompano and mangrove snapper.

My absolute favorites are grouper, wahoo and tuna. Need a boat for those usually.


----------



## surfsidesativa (Jul 14, 2006)

The hard headed caatfish is a delicacy like none other.










Simply place the fish on a board, set your over to 350, cook the fish, throw away fish, eat board.


----------

